

SpaceX is Building a Vertical Take of and Landing, Reusable Launch Vehicle - FrojoS
http://nasawatch.com/archives/2011/09/spacex-is-build.html
Here is a more informative link that I wish I had provided instead:
http://moonandback.com/2011/09/24/spacex-thinking-outside-the-box-again-meet-the-grasshopper/
======
wanderful
Does anyone know how this compares to Armadillo Airspace's VTOL technology,
and what Armadillo's long term strategy is for its technology?

~~~
maaku
Two totally different things. This is for recovery of their (SpaceX's) first
stage rocket.

~~~
wanderful
If both are using VTOL, one for a small object, one for a large, how is it all
_that_ different?

~~~
maaku
Because the design requirements and capabilities that result are entirely
different.

------
pbreit
Keep on the lookout for a SpaceX launch to the space station in December or
January (unfortunately delayed by recent Soyuz failure).

~~~
Nick_C
The Russians have said nyet to that. Probably politics at play--no doubt they
are enjoying the kudos from being the sole supplier--so it may change.

------
geuis
Actual article, <http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewsr.html?pid=38546>

------
JshWright
Does this capability have any purpose here on earth? Seems like a difficult
way to get to 10,000 feet...

~~~
InclinedPlane
These are test flights to simulate some of the conditions the actual,
practical vehicle would experience. The end goal is to create a reusable first
stage for the Falcon 9. It would operate similar to the normal Falcon 9 during
launch, after it burned through its main propellant store it would separate
from the rest of the stack (which would then proceed on ahead as usual) then
undertake a short burn with a single engine to decelerate the 1st stage
(which, at this stage, carries no upper stages, payload, and is mostly empty
of fuel, so it is a much easier task than on the way up) enough to prevent it
from breaking apart when it contacts the atmosphere. Then, the 1st stage will
reenter (somewhat gently), parachutes will open to slow the atmospheric
descent and finally small thrusters will guide the stage to a soft, safe
landing (perhaps back at the original launch location, perhaps at some other
location downrange).

Later the recovered 1st stage would be refurbished and returned to service as
part of another Falcon 9. Done properly this should reduce the cost of
launches by about another order of magnitude over the Falcon's already
ridiculously low costs.

------
JshWright
s/Lunch/Launch/ (I hope...)

~~~
CWuestefeld
_s/Lunch/Launch/_

Isn't that the intended usage? See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Out_Space_Nuts>

